# Halloween's Coming ..........



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Seeing all the Halloween candy in the stores already got me to thinking ....

it's never too early for an orange car


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

that look tasty!! LOL! looks good!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah this is the place for Halloween cars eh?*

Jerry,

OraNGe...that slot looks good in that color! It might look even better with a little road kill Blood SPLATTER...HAHAAHHAAHAHA. Ed knows how to do that just ask him. 

Is this what your are giving away at your house for Halloween this year? If so I have several different costumes and can go home and change & then come back again...tricky eeeeh! first this one ---> :dude: then this one ---> :jest:

Trick or Treat....bet you got some of that candy too huh? I'm a huge candy eater. Kit Kats, Bottle Caps, Runtz, Zotz, M&Ms, etc....yeah! 

Bob...this looks like a good place for the "Kid Killer"...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet Punkin colored orange hornet?? :lol: I'm with Bob... Trick or Treat!!!...Zilla.. Just watch out for him on doorbell night!! :tongue: Nice detail work there Jerry!! The beauty looks great in that color!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool looking Lincoln!!! Those wheels look good against that orange :thumbsup::thumbsup: Put a yelllow top on that bad boy and you got candy corn, yum yum!!!  RM


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Looks good enough for Kato to take out trick or treating!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

This one looks as great as the LIME one ya sent me, man! 
It is very* cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool looking Lincoln!!! Those wheels look good against that orange :thumbsup::thumbsup: Put a yelllow top on that bad boy and you got candy corn, yum yum!!!  RM


I was just thinking the same thing. I am the only one in my house that likes candy corn.

Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

One Sweet Orange Beauty, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: like that old Halloween taffy candy in the orange and black wrapper. ...RL


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*what about attempting this!*

What about a candy corn fade paint job? Whose up for the challenge?
Ray


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would consider it, but I have been having trouble finding orange and brown paints. The auto paints at my local auto parts stores have been thinned out and them stupid brush bottle paints have replaced them. I realize they can be used in an airbrush, but I can't tell one color from the next, and I refuse to pay what they charge.. almost 6.00 for 1/32 of the paint in a spray bomb.. They are bonkers..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I would consider it, but I have been having trouble finding orange and brown paints. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Sltman, I don't think your eating candy corn???  Candy Corn is shaped in the form of kernel corn, white on the bottom tip, orange in the middle, with a white top. Don't know what the brown color is you mentioned??? RM


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool looking Lincoln!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong(I'm sure somebody will)but thats not a Lincoln. It's still very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have the Yellow Randy, and I have White.But I can't find lacquer Orange and Brown paint around here.. Why Brown?? There are 2 varieties of candy corn. There's the regular White Orange Yellow, and there is also the "Halloween mix" version that is Brown Orange and White. This is my fave because it has a chocolate flavor, while the regular tastes like a mouthful of sugar..LOL The mix also features pumpkins, ears of corn, and a couple other seasonal shapes that elude me in my present zombie like state.. :freak: 

And you are very correct with your question wheels... The black beauty I believe is a Chrysler Imperial..and according to MEV was the only 4 door Tjet..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Why Brown?? There are 2 varieties of candy corn. There's the regular White Orange Yellow, and there is also the "Halloween mix" version that is Brown Orange and White.


Uh, My apologies!!! I guess I need to get out more!!!  RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No need to apologize Randy!! I just lean to the brown variety because it actually tastes like something!! LOL!! Besides, fading the brown would be easier than fading the white (easier coverage).. And I'm at it on 2 hours sleep again!! :freak:


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

you know how i feel about orange cars jerry that was very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

wheelszk said:


> Hilltop Raceway said:
> 
> 
> > Cool looking Lincoln!!!
> ...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

For Randy, I went out and bought a bag of the autumn mix candy corn to show him the different color candy corn.. These are different from what I recall, as they used to be tipped with yellow with a brown base and orange middle.. 










The brown ones have a cocoa flavor to them, the regular ones taste like uh..sugar I guess..:lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*You big tease............*

For Randy...yeah right mr. I like to eat candy and brag about it. lol

First clydeomite makes me go out and buy donuts (not complaining as they were very good) and now U-Joe does this to me...aaaaaaaaaah I can't just look at that bag of candy. I am such a snack hound...Woof, Woof

Bob...so are you giving this bag to Randy or just showing it to him ...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just show and tell,Bob.. I'm halfway through it now...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*bye, bye little bag of candy...bye...bye *cry* *



slotcarman12078 said:


> Just show and tell,Bob.. I'm halfway through it now...


Well by now I bet it is all gone. :wave:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I guess we have different corn in Missouri than you all do.
--fordcowboy


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ugh, those things ARE pure sugar! 

My sweet tooth rarely acts up, but if it does I throw a few dark chocolate espresso beans at it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Apparently Hannibal Mo is the genetic melting pot for "canny korn". 

mmmmmmmmm....yummy!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Funny you should post them up today, FCB. While grocery shopping today, I found all 3 of them, but not in bags. I guess they can jack up the price by repackaging them into plastic containers. Flavorings aside, they still are pure sugar, and I had my share for the month. :lol:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> I guess we have different corn in Missouri than you all do.
> --fordcowboy


i never seen it here in maryland.. hmmm 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This reminds me of "How bad do you have it?"*



WesJY said:


> i never seen it here in maryland.. hmmm
> 
> Wes


Wes,

Guess you are going to need to move...Explain this to your family.

:wave: goodbye Maryland goodbye :wave:

Bob...gotta do it if Maryland doesn't have it...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Wes,
> 
> Guess you are going to need to move...Explain this to your family.
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL i dont need them i am still on DIET!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Candy Corn or Crabs? I'm staying.  rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

wheelszk said:


> Hilltop Raceway said:
> 
> 
> > Cool looking Lincoln!!!
> ...


----------

